# well found dutch site with info bout gbatemp.net!



## Langin (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.websiteaccountant.nl/www.gbatemp.net I did search on safari and I found this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I dont know if this is illegal or something like that but this is some info bout gbatemp

use google translate to tarslate from dutch to english!

http://www.websiteaccountant.com/www.gbatemp.net english edition!


----------



## XWolf (Jan 14, 2010)

Global rank: 3994


----------



## prowler (Jan 14, 2010)

Daily Ads Profits	$ 902


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Net Worth	$ 685,520
















So that's why there hasn't been much activity from the admins lately, too damn busy counting their moolah.

Websiteaccountant is freaking addicting.  I've been searching up almost every site I visit there.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 14, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Daily Ads Profits	$ 902


Yeah thats bullshit.

Domain created on:	2003-01-03

Pretty sure it was created in 2002.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 15, 2010)

What a rip-off of Alexa.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 15, 2010)

Its not illegal to give more info about a site
unless it's private info or something


----------

